# gambles Hiawatha



## spoker (Nov 30, 2013)

posted a bunch of pics of my 42 gambles hiawatha not long ago here ,has a banna tank with the properly dated morrow hub,which is ke but no one responded


----------



## rhenning (Dec 1, 2013)

Banana seats didn't exist until the 1960s so they shouldn't have been on the bike if it was a 1942.  Gambles was a hardware store chain in the midwest which is out of business.  Hiawatha was the brand name they used on their bikes.  The bikes were built by someone else.  Without new pictures I can't comment much more.  Might have been a "franken bike" put together from parts of other bikes but pictures would clear that up.  Roger


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Banana tank not seat! V/r Shawn


----------



## rhenning (Dec 1, 2013)

Still can't help without pictures.  Roger


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 1, 2013)

Mmm bananas


----------

